# Is bark on the wood a problem



## LexB89 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi guy's,

When smoking, does it make a difference if I keep the bark on the wood?

Or should I remove it?

It would be easier just to leave it on. If it makes a difference I will remove it.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 5, 2020)

If it peels off easily take it off, if not don't sweat it.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2020)

Bark is where most all the flavor compounds are located....in the cambium Layer of wood. I always leave it on....


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 5, 2020)

when i used my offset if it was loose and falling i would remove it if not i left it on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2020)

I leave it on, and if it falls off, I use it for starting the fire the next time I smoke something.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2020)

I save all the coals too from the last cook, sift them and add them back for the next cook...easy light with just a heat gun...and once they catch and get red, the coals will not burn out. Makes lighting the fire easy.


----------

